# Экстрадуральное кистозное новообразование S1-S4



## evvlad (10 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в ситуации.
Жалобы: глубокое дыхание (нехватка воздуха), головокружение, тошнота, гул в голове и напряжение в затылочной части, ухудшается зрение, нарушение сна, снижение памяти и концентрации, похудел, стойкие боли в пояснице, не могу расслабить ягодицы, напряжение в ногах, боль в голеностопе и пальцах, ледяные ноги, ломит всё тело, общая слабость.  
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника: Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L-1, однородной структуры. В дистальных отделах позвоночного канала, на уровне S1-4 жидкостный очаг 10,2х2.0х3.5 см, с наличием перегородки на уровне S1\2 диска, общими размерами на уровне исследования 3.2х1.9х8.5 см. Структура тел позвоночников умеренно дегенеративно изменена, тела S1-4 узурированы кистой. Межпозвоночные диски уплощены, имеют гипоэнтенсивный сигнал режиме Т2. Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок на указанном уровне деформированы. Межпозвоночные отверстия сужены до 2-3 мм.
Заключение: остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, арахноидальная киста на уровне S1-4.
Имеются снимки
http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1102/7e/678586f52bfc.jpg 
http://s001.radikal.ru/i196/1104/d0/3dbd7c7d8835.jpg
http://s006.radikal.ru/i215/1104/db/9fff95edaaff.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1104/14/434caf3658b8.jpg
Лечился у неврологов – результата никакого.
Лежал в Тульской нейрохирургии. Там получил направление в хирургический центр в Москве.
Сделал две операции по квоте.
Первая операция 29.03.10. Выписка. Диагноз: экстрадуральное кистозное новообразование позвоночного канала на уровне S1-S4 со сдавливанием корешков конского хвоста.
Выполнено оперативное вмешательство: гемиламинэктомия S-1 справа и иссекли стеночку кисты.
Операция длилась 15 минут. Никаких исследований кроме МРТ с контрастным усилением внутривенно не проводилось. Хотя, как мне сказали недавно, в таком случае обязательно должны были делать кт миелографию.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли! Сразу в голове стало тихо, голова стала ясной, сон стабильным, я ощутил прилив сил, отпустило поясницу и ноги. Меня через 3 дня выписали домой.
Но к сожалению у меня через 2 недели опять началось состояние ухудшаться. Стояла температура 1,5 месяца, началась бессонница, голова вообще не соображала, всё расплывалось в глазах, вернулись боли в пояснице и ногах.
Я звонил в ХЦ. Мне говорили, что всё должно пройти! Но мне становилось всё хуже и хуже! В итоге я сделал повторно МРТ! И там была точно такая же картина, что и до операции!
Приехал со снимками в ХЦ. Они удивлённо посмотрели, сказали, что такого не должно быть! И не долго думая, оформили повторную квоту.
Провели вторую операцию 09.09.10 - гемиламинэктомия S-2 слева! Иссечение стенки кисты. Во внутрь кисты ввели мышцу, для оттока жидкости! Операция длилась 15 мин.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли.
В этот раз я чувствовал себя хорошо уже месяц. После симптомы возвратились. Состояние ухудшается после любых физ. нагрузок (особенно на поясницу), при наклонах бывает трыкает поясница, это сразу отражается на голове. Не могу ездить на машине – на кочках боли усиливаются и в крестце и в голове! Раз поскользнулся и не сильно упал на копчик – тошнило и было плохо голове неделю! Был в центре «Дикуль» у мануальных терапевтов – сказали что надо вправлять поясницу, но сильно трогать из-за кисты нельзя, слегка вправили – пояснице стало получше, а голове стало хуже – усилились давящие боли.
 Сделал МРТ головного мозга (28.12.10).
Боковые желудочки мозга семмитричны, не расширены, размеры в пределах возврастной нормометрии, обычной конфигурации, без перивентрикулярной инфильтрации. 3 желудочек не расширен. 4 желудочек расширен до 1.9 см, индекс 4 желудочка 17.7 / норма 11.3-13.0/.
Дополнительных образований в области мосто-мозжечковых углов не выявлено. Внутренние слуховые проходы не расширены.
Орбиты без особенностей, данных за наличие явных патологических структурных изменений МР-сигнала в их проекциях не выявлено.
Хиазмальная область без особенностей, гипофиз в размерах не увеличен, ткань гипофиза имеет обычный сигнал. Хиазмальная цистерна не изменена. Воронка гипофиза не смещена.
Выявлено симметричное (парасагитально) локальное расширение субарахноидального пространства в нижнее-медиальных отделах гемисфер мозжечка, без перифокального глиоза (компенсаторное , в следствии гипоплазии – вариант развития). Другие базальные цестерны существенно не расширены, не деформированы.
Субарахноидальные конвекситальные пространства Нерезко неравномерно расширины в области лобных и теменных долей.
Боковые щели мозга симметричны, не расширены.
Миндалины мозжечка расположены на уровне большого затылочного отверстия.
Краниовертебральный переход – без особенностей.
Пневматизация фациальных синусов существенно не нарушена.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина нерезковыраженной смешанной гидроцефалии (внутренняя за счёт 4 желудочка). Небольших размеров ретроцеребеллярная киста (вариант развития).
Лёг в неврологическое отделение на 2 недели (04.02.11).
Поставили диагноз: вегето-сосудистая дистония, цефалгия смешанного генеза, умеренно выраженный астено-невротический синдром. Сказали это из-за ликвородинамики. СОП: люмбоишалгия, цервикокраниалгия, стойкий болевой синдром.
Кололи уколы, давали таблетки, стало слегка легче – пока не вышел из больницы.
Неврологи сказали, что это всё из за кисты. И консервативное лечение не эффективно.
Травмы спины: 3 раза падал с высоты 2-3 метров на камни спиной в возрасте 16-17 лет. Примерно с 18 лет болею. Как только не лечился, результат 0! Абсолютное улучшение после операций.
В итоге нейрохирурги меня посылают к неврологам, а неврологи к нейрохирургам.
Подскажите пожалуйста: Куда можно обратиться? Какие обследования мне пройти (пункцию, контраст, кт миелографию и т.п.)? В каком случае киста может влиять на моё состояние (есть предположение, что это менингоцеле)? В 2009 году обнаружили кисты в гайморовых пазухах, одна занимала пазух целиком. Может это связано с кистой в позвоночнике (к примеру менингоцеле)? После удаления этих кист было такое же улучшение, что и после операции на пояснице!


----------



## evvlad (10 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в ситуации.
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника: Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L-1, однородной структуры. В дистальных отделах позвоночного канала, на уровне S1-4 жидкостный очаг 10,2х2.0х3.5 см, с наличием перегородки на уровне S1\2 диска, общими размерами на уровне исследования 3.2х1.9х8.5 см. Структура тел позвоночников умеренно дегенеративно изменена, тела S1-4 узурированы кистой. Межпозвоночные диски уплощены, имеют гипоэнтенсивный сигнал режиме Т2. Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок на указанном уровне деформированы. Межпозвоночные отверстия сужены до 2-3 мм.
Заключение: остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, арахноидальная киста на уровне S1-4.
Имеются снимки
http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1102/7e/678586f52bfc.jpg 
http://s001.radikal.ru/i196/1104/d0/3dbd7c7d8835.jpg
http://s006.radikal.ru/i215/1104/db/9fff95edaaff.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1104/14/434caf3658b8.jpg
Жалобы: стойкие боли в пояснице, не могу расслабить ягодицы, напряжение в ногах, боль в голеностопе и пальцах, ледяные ноги, ломит всё тело, общая слабость, глубокое дыхание (нехватка воздуха), головокружение, тошнота, гул в голове и напряжение в затылочной части, ухудшается зрение, нарушение сна, снижение памяти и концентрации, похудел.
Лечился у неврологов – результата никакого.
Лежал в Тульской нейрохирургии. Там получил направление в хирургический центр в Москве.
Сделал две операции по квоте.
Первая операция 29.03.10. Выписка. Диагноз: экстрадуральное кистозное новообразование позвоночного канала на уровне S1-S4 со сдавливанием корешков конского хвоста.
Выполнено оперативное вмешательство: гемиламинэктомия S-1 справа и иссекли стеночку кисты.
Операция длилась 15 минут. Никаких исследований кроме МРТ с контрастным усилением внутривенно не проводилось. Хотя, как мне сказали недавно, в таком случае обязательно должны были делать кт миелографию.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли! Сразу в голове стало тихо, голова стала ясной, сон стабильным, я ощутил прилив сил, отпустило поясницу и ноги. Меня через 3 дня выписали домой.
Но к сожалению у меня через 2 недели опять началось состояние ухудшаться. Стояла температура 1,5 месяца, началась бессонница, голова вообще не соображала, всё расплывалось в глазах, вернулись боли в пояснице и ногах.
Я звонил в ХЦ. Мне говорили, что всё должно пройти! Но мне становилось всё хуже и хуже! В итоге я сделал повторно МРТ! И там была точно такая же картина, что и до операции!
Приехал со снимками в ХЦ. Они удивлённо посмотрели, сказали, что такого не должно быть! И не долго думая, оформили повторную квоту.
Провели вторую операцию 09.09.10 - гемиламинэктомия S-2 слева! Иссечение стенки кисты. Во внутрь кисты ввели мышцу, для оттока жидкости! Операция длилась 15 мин.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли.
В этот раз я чувствовал себя хорошо уже месяц. После симптомы возвратились. Состояние ухудшается после любых физ. нагрузок (особенно на поясницу), при наклонах бывает трыкает поясница, это сразу отражается на голове. Не могу ездить на машине – на кочках боли усиливаются и в крестце и в голове! Раз поскользнулся и не сильно упал на копчик – тошнило и было плохо голове неделю! Был в центре «Дикуль» у мануальных терапевтов – сказали что надо вправлять поясницу, но сильно трогать из-за кисты нельзя, слегка вправили – пояснице стало получше, а голове стало хуже – усилились давящие боли.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МРТ головного мозга: картина нерезковыраженной смешанной гидроцефалии (внутренняя за счёт 4 желудочка(4 желудочек расширен до 1.9 см, индекс 4 желудочка 17.7 / норма 11.3-13.0/)). Небольших размеров ретроцеребеллярная киста (вариант развития).
Лёг в неврологическое отделение на 2 недели (04.02.11).
Поставили диагноз: вегето-сосудистая дистония, цефалгия смешанного генеза, умеренно выраженный астено-невротический синдром. Сказали это из-за ликвородинамики. СОП: люмбоишалгия, цервикокраниалгия, стойкий болевой синдром.
Кололи уколы, давали таблетки, стало слегка легче – пока не вышел из больницы.
Неврологи сказали, что это всё из за кисты. И консервативное лечение не эффективно.
Травмы спины: 3 раза падал с высоты 2-3 метров на камни спиной в возрасте 16-17 лет. Примерно с 18 лет болею. Как только не лечился, результат 0! Абсолютное улучшение после операций.
В итоге нейрохирурги меня посылают к неврологам, а неврологи к нейрохирургам.
Подскажите пожалуйста: Куда можно обратиться? Какие обследования мне пройти?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Апр 2011)

evvlad написал(а):


> Абсолютное улучшение после операций.


 
Надо  снять гидроцефалию. Существуют методики оперативного лечения именно гидроцефалии. Проконсультируйтесь у врачей в Бурденко. Свяжитесь с доктором Ступиным, он обсудит ваш случай с коллегой Поповым, он очень хороший хирург, практикует в Израиле.


----------



## evvlad (11 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в ситуации.
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника: Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L-1, однородной структуры. В дистальных отделах позвоночного канала, на уровне S1-4 жидкостный очаг 10,2х2.0х3.5 см, с наличием перегородки на уровне S1\2 диска, общими размерами на уровне исследования 3.2х1.9х8.5 см. Структура тел позвоночников умеренно дегенеративно изменена, тела S1-4 узурированы кистой. Межпозвоночные диски уплощены, имеют гипоэнтенсивный сигнал режиме Т2. Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок на указанном уровне деформированы. Межпозвоночные отверстия сужены до 2-3 мм.
Заключение: остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, арахноидальная киста на уровне S1-4.
Имеются снимки
http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1102/7e/678586f52bfc.jpg 
http://s001.radikal.ru/i196/1104/d0/3dbd7c7d8835.jpg
http://s006.radikal.ru/i215/1104/db/9fff95edaaff.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1104/14/434caf3658b8.jpg
Жалобы: стойкие боли в пояснице, не могу расслабить ягодицы, напряжение в ногах, боль в голеностопе и пальцах, ледяные ноги, ломит всё тело, общая слабость, глубокое дыхание (нехватка воздуха), головокружение, тошнота, гул в голове и напряжение в затылочной части, ухудшается зрение, нарушение сна, снижение памяти и концентрации, похудел.
Лечился у неврологов – результата никакого.
Лежал в Тульской нейрохирургии. Там получил направление в хирургический центр в Москве.
Сделал две операции по квоте.
Первая операция 29.03.10. Выписка. Диагноз: экстрадуральное кистозное новообразование позвоночного канала на уровне S1-S4 со сдавливанием корешков конского хвоста.
Выполнено оперативное вмешательство: гемиламинэктомия S-1 справа и иссекли стеночку кисты.
Операция длилась 15 минут. Никаких исследований кроме МРТ с контрастным усилением внутривенно не проводилось. Хотя, как мне сказали недавно, в таком случае обязательно должны были делать кт миелографию.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли! Сразу в голове стало тихо, голова стала ясной, сон стабильным, я ощутил прилив сил, отпустило поясницу и ноги. Меня через 3 дня выписали домой.
Но к сожалению у меня через 2 недели опять началось состояние ухудшаться. Стояла температура 1,5 месяца, началась бессонница, голова вообще не соображала, всё расплывалось в глазах, вернулись боли в пояснице и ногах.
Я звонил в ХЦ. Мне говорили, что всё должно пройти! Но мне становилось всё хуже и хуже! В итоге я сделал повторно МРТ! И там была точно такая же картина, что и до операции!
Приехал со снимками в ХЦ. Они удивлённо посмотрели, сказали, что такого не должно быть! И не долго думая, оформили повторную квоту.
Провели вторую операцию 09.09.10 - гемиламинэктомия S-2 слева! Иссечение стенки кисты. Во внутрь кисты ввели мышцу, для оттока жидкости! Операция длилась 15 мин.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли.
В этот раз я чувствовал себя хорошо уже месяц. После симптомы возвратились. Состояние ухудшается после любых физ. нагрузок (особенно на поясницу), при наклонах бывает трыкает поясница, это сразу отражается на голове. Не могу ездить на машине – на кочках боли усиливаются и в крестце и в голове! Раз поскользнулся и не сильно упал на копчик – тошнило и было плохо голове неделю! Был в центре «Дикуль» у мануальных терапевтов – сказали что надо вправлять поясницу, но сильно трогать из-за кисты нельзя, слегка вправили – пояснице стало получше, а голове стало хуже – усилились давящие боли.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МРТ головного мозга: картина нерезковыраженной смешанной гидроцефалии (внутренняя за счёт 4 желудочка(4 желудочек расширен до 1.9 см, индекс 4 желудочка 17.7 / норма 11.3-13.0/)). Небольших размеров ретроцеребеллярная киста (вариант развития).
Лёг в неврологическое отделение на 2 недели (04.02.11).
Поставили диагноз: вегето-сосудистая дистония, цефалгия смешанного генеза, умеренно выраженный астено-невротический синдром. Сказали это из-за ликвородинамики. СОП: люмбоишалгия, цервикокраниалгия, стойкий болевой синдром.
Кололи уколы, давали таблетки, стало слегка легче – пока не вышел из больницы.
Неврологи сказали, что это всё из за кисты. И консервативное лечение не эффективно.
Травмы спины: 3 раза падал с высоты 2-3 метров на камни спиной в возрасте 16-17 лет. Примерно с 18 лет болею. Как только не лечился, результат 0! Абсолютное улучшение после операций.
В итоге нейрохирурги меня посылают к неврологам, а неврологи к нейрохирургам.
Подскажите пожалуйста: Куда можно обратиться? Какие обследования мне пройти?О


----------



## evvlad (11 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в ситуации.
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника: Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L-1, однородной структуры. В дистальных отделах позвоночного канала, на уровне S1-4 жидкостный очаг 10,2х2.0х3.5 см, с наличием перегородки на уровне S1\2 диска, общими размерами на уровне исследования 3.2х1.9х8.5 см. Структура тел позвоночников умеренно дегенеративно изменена, тела S1-4 узурированы кистой. Межпозвоночные диски уплощены, имеют гипоэнтенсивный сигнал режиме Т2. Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок на указанном уровне деформированы. Межпозвоночные отверстия сужены до 2-3 мм.
Заключение: остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, арахноидальная киста на уровне S1-4.
Имеются снимки
http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1102/7e/678586f52bfc.jpg 
http://s001.radikal.ru/i196/1104/d0/3dbd7c7d8835.jpg
http://s006.radikal.ru/i215/1104/db/9fff95edaaff.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1104/14/434caf3658b8.jpg
Жалобы: стойкие боли в пояснице, не могу расслабить ягодицы, напряжение в ногах, боль в голеностопе и пальцах, ледяные ноги, ломит всё тело, общая слабость, глубокое дыхание (нехватка воздуха), головокружение, тошнота, гул в голове и напряжение в затылочной части, ухудшается зрение, нарушение сна, снижение памяти и концентрации, похудел.
Лечился у неврологов – результата никакого.
Лежал в Тульской нейрохирургии. Там получил направление в хирургический центр в Москве.
Сделал две операции по квоте.
Первая операция 29.03.10. Выписка. Диагноз: экстрадуральное кистозное новообразование позвоночного канала на уровне S1-S4 со сдавливанием корешков конского хвоста.
Выполнено оперативное вмешательство: гемиламинэктомия S-1 справа и иссекли стеночку кисты.
Операция длилась 15 минут. Никаких исследований кроме МРТ с контрастным усилением внутривенно не проводилось. Хотя, как мне сказали недавно, в таком случае обязательно должны были делать кт миелографию.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли! Сразу в голове стало тихо, голова стала ясной, сон стабильным, я ощутил прилив сил, отпустило поясницу и ноги. Меня через 3 дня выписали домой.
Но к сожалению у меня через 2 недели опять началось состояние ухудшаться. Стояла температура 1,5 месяца, началась бессонница, голова вообще не соображала, всё расплывалось в глазах, вернулись боли в пояснице и ногах.
Я звонил в ХЦ. Мне говорили, что всё должно пройти! Но мне становилось всё хуже и хуже! В итоге я сделал повторно МРТ! И там была точно такая же картина, что и до операции!
Приехал со снимками в ХЦ. Они удивлённо посмотрели, сказали, что такого не должно быть! И не долго думая, оформили повторную квоту.
Провели вторую операцию 09.09.10 - гемиламинэктомия S-2 слева! Иссечение стенки кисты. Во внутрь кисты ввели мышцу, для оттока жидкости! Операция длилась 15 мин.
После операции я испытал сильнейшее облегчение – все мои симптомы считай полностью прошли.
В этот раз я чувствовал себя хорошо уже месяц. После симптомы возвратились. Состояние ухудшается после любых физ. нагрузок (особенно на поясницу), при наклонах бывает трыкает поясница, это сразу отражается на голове. Не могу ездить на машине – на кочках боли усиливаются и в крестце и в голове! Раз поскользнулся и не сильно упал на копчик – тошнило и было плохо голове неделю! Был в центре «Дикуль» у мануальных терапевтов – сказали что надо вправлять поясницу, но сильно трогать из-за кисты нельзя, слегка вправили – пояснице стало получше, а голове стало хуже – усилились давящие боли.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МРТ головного мозга: картина нерезковыраженной смешанной гидроцефалии (внутренняя за счёт 4 желудочка(4 желудочек расширен до 1.9 см, индекс 4 желудочка 17.7 / норма 11.3-13.0/)). Небольших размеров ретроцеребеллярная киста (вариант развития). 
Лёг в неврологическое отделение на 2 недели (04.02.11).
Поставили диагноз: вегето-сосудистая дистония, цефалгия смешанного генеза, умеренно выраженный астено-невротический синдром. Сказали это из-за ликвородинамики. СОП: люмбоишалгия, цервикокраниалгия, стойкий болевой синдром.
Кололи уколы, давали таблетки, стало слегка легче – пока не вышел из больницы.
Неврологи сказали, что это всё из за кисты. И консервативное лечение не эффективно.
Травмы спины: 3 раза падал с высоты 2-3 метров на камни спиной в возрасте 16-17 лет. Примерно с 18 лет болею. Как только не лечился, результат 0! Абсолютное улучшение после операций.
В итоге нейрохирурги меня посылают к неврологам, а неврологи к нейрохирургам.
Подскажите пожалуйста: Куда можно обратиться? Какие обследования мне пройти?


----------



## evvlad (12 Апр 2011)

Спасибо большое за ответ. Гидроцефалия у меня не резко выраженная, в пределах нормы (говорят нейрохирурги), а неврологи говорят, что у меня повышенное давление ликвора, вследствии кисты. Но это только всё на словах.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Апр 2011)

evvlad написал(а):


> а неврологи говорят, что у меня повышенное давление ликвора, вследствии кисты.



Именно повышенное давление ликвора я и имел в виду, вот только причина и следствие я поменял бы местами. Вследствие увеличения давления ликвора получилась киста такого размера и вследствие того же первая операция имела кратковременный результат с повторным образованием кисты.


----------



## anna_sher (18 Июн 2011)

Не знаю, но в таких случаях, как у вас, когда медицина ничего конкретного сделать не может, то помогает народная медицина… Вы пробовали лечиться народными средствами?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Июн 2011)

Народная медицина как и народная космонавтика - это круто!


----------



## svetlaya2210 (21 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте, evvlad! А каковы результаты гистологического исследования иссеченного кистозного образования? Их Вам озвучили (выдали на руки)?


----------

